# FreeBSD 7.1 Install problem



## mrowcp (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,
I download FreeBSD 7.1 from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/
I make 5 or 6 installs, and after all of them I recive this error message:



> Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
> Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by probes, defaulting to disk0:



Can someone tell me why this happend?
Thanks

P.S. My PC details are:

MB: Gigabyte GA-8IR2003 (Rev 2.0) 
CPU: Intel Celeron 1700MHz
RAM: V-Data 256MB and 256Mb Samsung
VGA: GeForce4 MX400 32MB
HDD: Maxtor 30Gb


----------



## morbit (Jan 29, 2009)

https://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-bugs/2008/3/7/1104434

+

Google more, I have only seen such reports with cvsup upgrade.


----------



## trev (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Try booting in "safe mode".

2. Try FreeBSD 7.0 instead. You can always upgrade to 7.1 later once you have a working system.

The problem does not appear to be currently understood, although it has something to do with the boot loader. One theory is that once the boot loader binary goes over a certain size, the problem appears. Unfortunately, not everyone seems to have the problem which only complicates matters further. (All this is based on my googling of the error message.)


----------



## mrowcp (Jan 29, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> 1. Try booting in "safe mode".
> 
> 2. Try FreeBSD 7.0 instead. You can always upgrade to 7.1 later once you have a working system.
> 
> The problem does not appear to be currently understood, although it has something to do with the boot loader. One theory is that once the boot loader binary goes over a certain size, the problem appears. Unfortunately, not everyone seems to have the problem which only complicates matters further. (All this is based on my googling of the error message.)



Thanks, will try with 7.0


----------

